# Best destination in Canadian Rockies



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been quite busy lately and I'm still trying to plan for that Western Canada trip. I've found lots of possible places to stay in the Rockies, but don't really want to stay there for a long time because it's so expensive and not really that different from one another.

So I'm really trying to find the best one for my needs. I'll pass through all of them, and I have to stay in Jasper one night, but that won't allow me any tour time. I coudl stay there for anyther night or put that night somewhere else.

Here's what I'm looking for:

1. No rental car required to reach scenic sites.

2. Good hikes, but not steep hikes.

3. Food is _reletively _inexpensive.

4. Hotels _reletively _inexpensive.

5. Not packed to the brink with tourists.

I don't think it's too hard to find something like this. Right now I'm leaning towards either Canmore or Jasper, but if the other options are better, please tell me. Willing to hike long distances, as long as it isn't very steep.

Thank you for voting and replying.

Edit: Cannot stay in Jasper, hotels are prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 19, 2014)

I was thinking I could stay overnight in Golden, then ride a Greyhound the next morning to Banff, Lake Louise, or Canmore, tour around, then hop on an afternoon Greyhound to Calgary. That would avoid staying in the expensive Banff region.

Any opinions?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 20, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I was thinking I could stay overnight in Golden, then ride a Greyhound the next morning to Banff, Lake Louise, or Canmore, tour around, then hop on an afternoon Greyhound to Calgary. That would avoid staying in the expensive Banff region.
> 
> Any opinions?


Yes, Golden would be a good place to stay and a bit cheaper too. It’s outside of the park boundary and more of an overnight stop along the Trans Canada Highway with hotels/motels, gas and fast food. 

http://goo.gl/maps/gJpWK

But if you want to stop in the Park, I’d suggest Lake Louise. 

We’ve stayed at the Chateau and it was expensive! This is a former Canadian Pacific Railway Hotel and just to tour the place is an experience. Other railway hotels are Banff Springs and Jasper Park Lodge.

CPR builder WC Van Horne’s famous line “if we can’t export the scenery…..we’ll import the tourists” and that was the start of tourism by rail in the National Parks.

You can hike up to the Chateau on the old railbed of Trolley Cars that ran between the Station (now a restaurant) and the Chateau.

http://www.lakelouisestation.com/

http://www.bikepirate.com/x-country-trails/lake-louise-tramline/

http://www.banfflakelouise.com/Things-To-Do/Summer-Adventures/Hiking-in-Banff-and-Lake-Louise/Trails/Lake-Louise-Area

Here’s the Chateau in winter when we stayed there on a ski trip …..that water in the lake is emerald in summer. Summer hiking trails begin at the Chateau and go around the lake to the Glacier in the distance.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm not going to stay in Lake Louise, really too expensive and not my king of tourism. I think it'll be fine to stay in Golden since you said it's a good rest stop along the TCH and that's exactly what I'll use it for, except with Greyhound instead of a private car.

Now, the next day I could chosee between Lake Louise, Banff, and Canmore, not sure which one is best of those three.

Also, since I got rid of the night's stay in Jasper, what should I do if I arrive at VIA Rail's Jasper Station at 3:50 AM on a Greyhound from Edmonton? The Greyhound stops at the same station as VIA Rail, but it's closed at the time. Anywhere for me to go until the sun rises? Or should I just sit at the station, spot trains and watch the sunrise?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 21, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Now, the next day I could chosee between Lake Louise, Banff, and Canmore, not sure which one is best of those three.
> 
> Also, since I got rid of the night's stay in Jasper, what should I do if I arrive at VIA Rail's Jasper Station at 3:50 AM on a Greyhound from Edmonton? The Greyhound stops at the same station as VIA Rail, but it's closed at the time. Anywhere for me to go until the sun rises? Or should I just sit at the station, spot trains and watch the sunrise?


As I suggested above……Lake Louise for a day in the park. You can hike up to the Chateau, possibly take a tour of the heritage CPR Hotel, hike around the lake or take one of the other trails.

Banff has a larger town-site and there’s the classic CPR Banff Springs Hotel to tour. There’s also the Banff Gondola mountain ride or a swim in the Hot Springs. It’s also the trail-head for some hiking.

I always think of Canmore, just outside of the park gate as more of a service area with hotels, gas and fast-food…….than a destination.

At 3am, Jasper would be a very quiet mountain town. You might find an all-night Tims or a truck-stop open as Jasper is on a major east/west highway and McDonalds probably opens for breakfast at 6am. 

But others than that……just sit at the station or walk out along the trail that parallels the CN yard and find a park bench to watch the constant action on CN’s transcontinental mainline……but watch-out for some of the local railfans along the trail !!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 21, 2014)

And Swadian……I know you are trying to save a few bucks, but don’t skimp on hotel accommodations like your stay at the Rodeway in Merced. It can ruin a trip.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 21, 2014)

I know, I don't want to skimp on hotels again, but since the Greyhound gets to Jasper at 4 AM (actually 3:50 AM), there's really no point to stay in a hotel anyway. As long as Jasper isn't dangerous, it should be fine. This leaves more money to spend on hotel nights anyway. How light would it be at 4 AM?

What are those two local railfans to watch out for? You mean those railfans would assualt another railfan that's trying to watch trains?

Edit: Oh, you mean the two deer? Are they very dangerous? Are there bears as well?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 22, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> What are those two local railfans to watch out for? You mean those railfans would assualt another railfan that's trying to watch trains?
> 
> Edit: Oh, you mean the two deer? Are they very dangerous? Are there bears as well?


It’s a National Park…..and all the wildlife that goes with it. You may see Elk like those in the photo above wondering throughout the townsite……even walking down the sidewalk in front of shops etc……..just give them a wide berth. They are wild and can be dangerous especially during the rut-season. 

http://banffandbeyond.com/hanging-out-with-the-elk-at-jasper-park-lodge/

You probably won’t see bear within the townsite as frequant as elk.......and probably no dangerous characters of the people variety!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 22, 2014)

Why would they be dangerous? So an elk would attack a guy that's standing by the tracks watching CNR?


----------



## Paul CHI (Jul 22, 2014)

Golden looks good for a moderate expense layover - lots of B&Bs. But I'm not sure what you would do there without a car. There is a spectacular waterfall a few miles to the northeast, but not on the main road.

There is a hotel across the street from the Jasper VIA station - you might be able to hang out in the lobby until the town wakes up.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 28, 2014)

Paul CHI said:


> Golden looks good for a moderate expense layover - lots of B&Bs. But I'm not sure what you would do there without a car. There is a spectacular waterfall a few miles to the northeast, but not on the main road.
> 
> There is a hotel across the street from the Jasper VIA station - you might be able to hang out in the lobby until the town wakes up.


Thanks Paul, but the trip got postponed to next year. Ugh.....


----------

